# 2016 Octoberfest, Main Street Cycle, Carpentersville, IL.



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2016)

Got set up at 06:30...brrrrrrr!!!!!

Turned out nice!
Had fun yakking with Dave, Joe and Troy and his significant other.
Couldn't stay past 10:30, but a good time was had as always.


----------



## Flat Tire (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks for the pictures Bri!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 8, 2016)

yes thanks for the pictures , the tinker is still looking good after retirement , hes a lot of fun ,and hes comeing to memory lane !!!!!! looks like a lot of parts and bikes at the show from bicycle larry


----------

